# Dauphin Island And Mobile Bay



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Going out of dauphin island in the morning, haven't fished that area (southern mobile bay) in a while any good reports/good areas to fish? I was thinking Katrina cut jetties or the flats, I'd like to fish Dixie bar but it's going to be windy. Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Lots of sheephead at the rigs around Dauphin Island. Bull Reds on Dixie Bar.


----------



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Tides flooding all day tomorrow I've only drifted the bar on a outgoing tide any tatic advise


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

Definently lots of sheephead on the close in rigs. Plan on Dixie Bar being rough. Will be lots of hardhead catfish on the bar. You'll catch tons of them but you stand a good chance at some bull red action there too. May be some sheeps on the rig b/n DI and Fort Morgan. Were lots of smaller sheeps around the DI bridge a couple weeks ago. 4 - 6 ft and 15 - 20 kt wind in the forecast, may wanna think about inshore.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I believe Katrina cut has been closed


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

caught a nice king47" just east of dixie bar,it was saturday


----------



## tnwoodie (May 8, 2010)

hungup said:


> caught a nice king47" just east of dixie bar,it was saturday


 hung up can you email me, i am coming to di to fish this thursday and have some questions. [email protected] thank you


----------

